# Gfny 2016



## Michael-UK (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello All, thought I would start a thread on the GFNY so us first timers can get some info on what to expect, as I am traveling from the UK, I'm not going to get a chance to check out the course.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Michael-UK said:


> Hello All, thought I would start a thread on the GFNY so us first timers can get some info on what to expect, as I am traveling from the UK, I'm not going to get a chance to check out the course.


I've done GFNY twice and ride the route of the GFNY on a regular basis. It's a fun course. I especially like the ride beginning at Motts Farm through South Mountain Road. 

GFNY should vary the routes more. There are many great roads that visitors are not getting to experience.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I imagine there is a fair amount of politics involved here as well. The Tour of the Hamptons had to scrap their route just days ahead of the ride and detour because of last minute refusals by local municipalities, or something like that.


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

HI Michael,
I did the Bear version of the GFNY last year for the first time and loved it. I am a terrible climber weighing about 200 lbs - but that aside loved the ride.
The wait on the bridge before the start is long - but they do what they can to help pass the time. Bring layers you can shed depending on the weather.
There are plenty of feed zones - so much so that I really didn't need to bring anything at all - but did just in case not knowing what to expect.
The event is well run - police presence is strong, lots of volunteers (Thanks!!) and the route is really good.
Watch out for crashes and lots of unexpected moments - some people are too adventurous for their abilities and you'll likely see a few crashes - try to find someone or a group to work with if you can - I managed to do this a few times over and it did help. 
Overall a great time and a trip to NYC is great fun too.
Try and find a place to stay that is close enough to the start of the ride.
GFNY has a podcast that is useful with lots of info - and helps in the motivation dept (especially when you are buried in snow like we are here from Dec to April) and you can also contact them with questions too.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

FasterStronger said:


> HI Michael,
> I did the Bear version of the GFNY last year for the first time and loved it. I am a terrible climber weighing about 200 lbs - but that aside loved the ride.
> The wait on the bridge before the start is long - but they do what they can to help pass the time. Bring layers you can shed depending on the weather.
> There are plenty of feed zones - so much so that I really didn't need to bring anything at all - but did just in case not knowing what to expect.
> ...


The start of GFNY before Piermont is a bit crazy. A lot of riders who have no hope of completing the 100 miles treat the first couple of miles as a race. Both years that I raced, I kept to my pace and wound up passing the vast majority between Piermont and the climb up Bear. Partially because of the shoal of riders , which from a helicopter view probably resembles an imbroglio I didnt' ride last year.


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

YUP - saw a few of those last year.








I didn't see the fall here occur - but did see a lot of commotion as people were trying to go in to the turn faster than they should have and a lot of emergency braking at the last instant.
Maybe my perspective is different bc I stand absolutely 0 chance of finishing high up - but I don't find the risk/reward worthwhile in regards to overdoing it in turns in huge crowds with wet/damp conditions.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

the picture above is on a particularly steep section, you're coming down a long -8% (I live down the block). With the fog/rain and road slicks, I bet it was really easy to overcook/panic.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

9W9W said:


> the picture above is on a particularly steep section, you're coming down a long -8% (I live down the block). With the fog/rain and road slicks, I bet it was really easy to overcook/panic.


Climbing that hill can be fun.

MS Bike NYC makes you climb it. (but you also get to use one of the tunnels)


----------



## Michael-UK (Sep 21, 2015)

Great information thank you, I'm not in it to race anyone, just looking forward to doing the ride. Sound advice on avoiding the people who think they can race but drop out after a few miles. I may not be able to do the 100 as have rotator surgery scheduled for November, whatever happens though I will be there even if it's the Bear 50. I'm not going to miss that atmosphere and U.S. Hospitality. I did book up really early and have booked a hotel just 1.5 miles from the bridge.


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

Do what you are comfortable with. Last year you were able to change from the bear 50 to the full 100 without an extra charge - it is likely the same this year.
Depending on how your endurance is and how much of a climber you are will dictate which makes more sense for you. I did the 50 being that I am no climber and it is very early in the season for me. Very well run and enjoyable event - I may go back again this year. You'll likely meet a bunch of people @ your hotel if it is that close - I ran into another guy who was from Italy and was doing the ride and a vendor @ the bike expo. I had mapped out the ride to the start on my garmin (My hotel was aprox 20 kms from the start) and we rode to the start together. After that he left me in the dust - damn Italians!


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Michael-UK said:


> I did book up really early and have booked a hotel just 1.5 miles from the bridge.


Hey Mike,
Where's your hotel if I may ask? I live in the area and am just curious. There are a few good bike shops around where you can pop in and get your bike adjusted after traveling in the flight case.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Strictly Bicycles has a nice & convenient location


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

tednugent said:


> Climbing that hill can be fun.
> 
> MS Bike NYC makes you climb it. (but you also get to use one of the tunnels)


I climb that hill on every single ride.


----------



## Michael-UK (Sep 21, 2015)

9W9W said:


> Hey Mike,
> Where's your hotel if I may ask? I live in the area and am just curious. There are a few good bike shops around where you can pop in and get your bike adjusted after traveling in the flight case.


Hotel is best western fort lee, bike friendly and not a bad price, I'm hoping the bike won't need too much adjustment, just the wheels, pedals, seat and bars to move, I have a bike box alan, they are a great box if you decide to leave the wife at home and take the bike on vacation


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Strictly Bicycles is just blocks away (2km's) from you and is a top tier shop with guys that understand it needs to be ready. Good place to gawk at cycling memorabilia and pick up anything you'll need. The road it's located on (9W) is a much traveled cycling road which was just been gloriously repaved... if you'll need to spin out the day before. 

Fun facts about Fort Lee:
-Fort Lee is home to the largest South Korean population outside of South Korea. Great Korean food to be had. 
-Fort Lee was the original Hollywood. In the 1930-40 was full of gigantic movie studios. As coal got expensive, owners balked at keeping lots warm in the frigid winters and thus the move to Hollywood, CA was made.


----------



## Michael-UK (Sep 21, 2015)

Store recommendations and Fort Lee trivia, endless talents there 9W9W, if I need a tour guide, I know who to call up. I will be arriving on the 13th so will need to get a bit of a spin before hand, and will need to pick up some Co2 (can't take it on the plane these days) 😏 so I'll have a ride out to the recommended stores. Any good Italian restaurants nearby? Need the pasta!!


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Due south of you on the shore of the Hudson river there's an affluent little town called Edgewater which is just a short cab/uber ride away from your hotel. 
options there are:
1. Robertos II - old school grandma's Italian cooking, food is very highly rated, Sinatra's on the radio, tired 1970 time warp decor, most people know owner by name: Roberto?s II Ristorante - 21 Photos - Italian - 936 River Rd. - Edgewater, NJ - Reviews - Yelp
2. The River Palm - a true high level NYC standard steak house on "the other side of the river". multiple accolades, pricey, hoity toity. 
The River Palm Terrace - 216 Photos - Steakhouses - 1416 River Rd - Edgewater, NJ - Reviews - Menu - Yelp
3. Mistuwa - Like setting foot in Toyko, mecca of all things Japanese, no nonsense, authentic Japanese food market and eatery. Lots of noodle soups, rice, noodles, etc, sumo wrestling on the flat panel..lol: Mitsuwa Marketplace - 1682 Photos - Grocery - 595 River Rd - Edgewater, NJ - Reviews - Yelp 

Perhaps even closer to your hotel is the town of Englewood. I haven't tried places there but it is another well traveled town, your options are :
Italian Englewood


----------



## Michael-UK (Sep 21, 2015)

9W9W said:


> Due south of you on the shore of the Hudson river there's an affluent little town called Edgewater which is just a short cab/uber ride away from your hotel.
> options there are:
> 1. Robertos II - old school grandma's Italian cooking, food is very highly rated, Sinatra's on the radio, tired 1970 time warp decor, most people know owner by name: Roberto?s II Ristorante - 21 Photos - Italian - 936 River Rd. - Edgewater, NJ - Reviews - Yelp
> 2. The River Palm - a true high level NYC standard steak house on "the other side of the river". multiple accolades, pricey, hoity toity.
> ...


great info, well I'm not going hungry that's for sure.


----------

